# hi from michigan



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

hey are there any events happening in michigan??? i saw the one for june 28th any more this summer?:roll:


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

There are quite a few dog events in michigan. Here are just a few. The UKC Premier which has every event you can think of, is June 11-14th, in kalamazoo. The ADBA show is the 6th of June, in Saline MI. The AADR show is the last weekend in June in Coldwater, MI. There are also a APA weightpull every month, this summer, in Warren Mi. Email me if you are interested in a certain type of activity.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Since i live in Kzoo. iam going to try to make the june show.Thanks


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Is they anybody who is going to attended the show in Kzoo starting June 11?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

there is going to be another bully show on the 18th here in flint.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

were at in flint..That would be cool .because iam actually going to be in lansing that weekend...I dont have a bully but i would like to attend...


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> were at in flint..That would be cool .because iam actually going to be in lansing that weekend...I dont have a bully but i would like to attend...


its going to be at the magoos on pierson road.im not sure on the time yet,im waiting for my friend ant thats putting it on to get back with me today.ill post something for you as soon as i find it out


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks.Hopefully i can make


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooo bully show in flint?!!?? i think i may just have to attend.... although that is weirdly a THURSDAY and i have to work 

i shall try.

anybody know an address for directions???


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

i didnt even pay attention that is was on a thursday..Iguess i will not be able to make it then..


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Went to the ukc show friday..It was my first time going to a dog show. It was a fun experience...alot of things to see...


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> ooooooooooooooooo bully show in flint?!!?? i think i may just have to attend.... although that is weirdly a THURSDAY and i have to work
> 
> i shall try.
> 
> anybody know an address for directions???[/QUOTim not sure why anthony chose to have it on thursday,im sure(imo)itll hurt attendance...but anyway,its going to be at magoos on pierson rd in flint off of pierson rd exit in flint.its from 2-7,the address is 4122 w pierson rd (810)785-8110


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to be there on Thursday!! Anyone else going?!

And all I know as far as directions is that its off of I-75, exit 122 (Pierson Rd), and it says its right there, across from McDonalds.

I'm excited!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I'm going to be there on Thursday!! Anyone else going?!
> 
> And all I know as far as directions is that its off of I-75, exit 122 (Pierson Rd), and it says its right there, across from McDonalds.
> 
> I'm excited!!


 yea you cant miss it,its on the left side and not even a half a block from the freeway...but i wouldnt show up right at 2..i went last weekend,and things didnt even start getting started until after 3.there were MAYBE 10 people there at 2!there will be someone cooking hamburgers and hotdogs as well ,plus,mcdonalds is across the street.they are telling everyone to have their short leashes,cages ,and NO females in heat.:woof:


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I'm going to be there on Thursday!! Anyone else going?!
> 
> And all I know as far as directions is that its off of I-75, exit 122 (Pierson Rd), and it says its right there, across from McDonalds.
> 
> I'm excited!!


im going,but as a photographer this time,so moose wont be there..youll have to send a pic of your dog so ill know who to look for!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I wasnt able to get off work..Well anyway how was the show?.And does anybody have any pics?


----------

